# Identification of a moss



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,
my name is Lino and I'm a fan of aquatic plants.	
I need your help to identify this moss.
Who can help me?

thanks


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

There's a good site http://www.aquamoss.net/
that may help you with an ID. What was it sold to you as?


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

looks to me like taiwan moss?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

Vesicularia ferriei aka weeping moss?


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello!
thanks ashappard
This is the weeping moss to 99% !!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Lino, 

does Your moss grow distinctly downwards? E.g. Vesicularia montagnei and V. dubyana look similar.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

looks like christmas or singapore moss to me


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

where I purchased the moss,they just sell christmas,weeping
and java moss.is one of three mosses


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

linus87 said:


> where I purchased the moss,they just sell christmas,weeping
> and java moss.is one of three mosses


 That's a good information! Unfortunately not only Vesicularia montagnei and Taxiphyllum barbieri are sold under the names Xmas and Java. Your moss is at least a Vesicularia, not Taxiphyllum species, the species in the aquarium hobby are mainly differentiated by branching pattern, direction of growth (up-, downwards, horizontal) and tiny, partly microscopic details as leaf and cell shape. Another good moss ID site: http://www.killies.com/Truthaboutmosses.htm
Again: has it really a hanging, "weeping" growth habit?


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

the portion of moss out of the sponge tends to go down.	
This classification is very difficult


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

weeping? is that same as the Singapore moss?


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

I think yours is a weeping moss Vesicularia ferriei, not the same as Singapore moss Vesicularia dubyana. This might be useful: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/aquaticmagic/27500-aquatic-moss.html


----------

